# Deer Travel?



## shauner (Oct 2, 2007)

where did all the bucks go? i have noticed a significant drop in bucks around my stands. i use cuddyback cameras and the does are moving but have only seen 2 spike bucks in the last two weeks. in weeks prior to that the big bucks were moving steadily what is going on?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I have noticed the same. 
A. Corn come off
B. Rut
C. Let them get used to the extra travel, from hunters, and farmers

= 
D. Two or so weeks!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

They are getting smarter-they know whats going on...... :wink:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

When the rut hits full swing, you will start to see more/bigger bucks. They are on the cruise looking for hot does. When this starts, thats when bow hunting takes off into full swing. I personally don't start bow hunting real hard until the rut is taking off. Rattle/grunt/scents it all plays a very important role in hunting. You just see alot bigger deer when it hits.

I was getting a pretty regular pattern of a couple nice bucks right up until two weekends ago. I would have to think that with duck/goose hunting, they are getting a little jumpy. People scaring them up from sloughs the added comotion and the excessive people driving around has pushed alot of them back into the whole "nocturnal" Nature again.

When the rut hits, i will be back in the stands waiting for the big boys to come crusiing by. Just my two cents. :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Its called the october lull. Happens every year it seems right before rutting activity starts. Hang in there, in 2-3 weeks youll be seeing bucks from miles away.

Lots of factors, bucks are getting more human contact, lots of people afield this time of year, and I seriously think mature bucks kind of take this time to save some energy for whats coming up.


----------



## littleflick (Apr 20, 2007)

I had two 2 1/2's come by two days ago and both had their nose to the ground the whole time, and were definately smelling where does had previously been. They weren't moving fast or anything, but it was good to see. Anyone else seeing any sign of any rut activity?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Its called the october lull. Happens every year it seems right before rutting activity starts. Hang in there, in 2-3 weeks youll be seeing bucks from miles away.


Agreed 100% Always happens in early to mid-October. Bachelor groups break up and you'll see more movement the last week of Oct. "Experts" (I use that term loosely) say the best week is the week immediately following 31 Oct.

Good luck!

Mike


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

October Lull is true. bucks are highly nocturnal right now......feeding and bedding and thats all. very predictable but nocturnal
. 
in about a week, the what some call the "pre rut" will gradually begin. Bucks will triple their distance traveled and will be on their feet all night......checking doe groups in the area and strutting their stuff.....

This activity will further increase around the 1st of Nov, when the bucks will start laying down breeding scrapes at all of these doe groups.

Then typically around the 10 or 12 of Nov, the first doe will come into heat.

Don't despair, in a week or so daytime activity will pick up and you will see more bucks. If you have a particular buck your trying to kill, the next 3 weeks are the ones to be on stand . He will be in his core area, but on his feet much more good luck.


----------

